# NC tailwaters



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Rumor has it that the Hybrids/whites are trying to knock a hole through the dam on the West Va. side by banging their heads on the gate. The sauger/walleye bite is slow but I hear that a plain jig/white twister and about a 1 in. piece of night crawler will get there attention along the wall and off the rocks. Use the appropriate weight jig for the the current and depth....Pete....PS....Don't tell DoBoy....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey!!!!

LMAO!!!! SAY WHAT!???

We were there early this morning!! 
Threw EVERYTHING at that lock gait lol.
Problem was,,, the ONLY think banging on the gate was a huge tree, a bunch of drift wood, flip-flops and rubber balls! 
We could'a fill a barrel with all the cats & drum that we caught,,, using a white 3/8oz jig and half a worm! I landed +-20 cats & drum myself. 95% were UNDER 12". I Had 1 -3# blue,,, I think.

We fished From sun-up to 2ish, NOT A WHITE IN SIGHT!
We were PRAYING for the lockmaster to close #5 gait,,, FOR JUST 5 Minutes,, or close 5 completely and open #10.
That might-of moved the whites & wipers over to our WV #11 side.
The last time I was there,,,, I had a wiper with every cast. 

We stoped at Beaver Creek on the way home,,, the water was super low.
It's a nice time to look for the sauger & smallie holes.
With our luck, all we caught was a butt-load of SUCKERS! Wish we had a way to keep a bunch for bait.

ANYWAY, THANKS for the NC report Hatchetman,,, just like the weatherman,,,
what a difference a day makes!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Rumor has it that the Hybrids/whites are trying to knock a hole through the dam on the West Va. side by banging their heads on the gate. The sauger/walleye bite is slow but I hear that a plain jig/white twister and about a 1 in. piece of night crawler will get there attention along the wall and off the rocks. Use the appropriate weight jig for the the current and depth....Pete....PS....Don't tell DoBoy....


Yeah, those Wipers can get mean, darn wallwipers. Literally wiping the wall huh They love to splash us along the walkway and try to soak us. Not so bad during the summer!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, those Wipers can get mean, darn wallwipers. Literally wiping the wall huh They love to splash us along the walkway and try to soak us. Not so bad during the summer!!



PROBLEMS/ PROBLEMS,,,, "wallwipers!!!" WISH WE HAD THOSE PROBLEMS!! 
Our white-water-wipers are 1/4mi from SHORE! 

YA! I just got a small PM from Rivarat! Maybe he has some 'free time?'
HE knows how to 'Lead-the-way' to those whites/ wipers!

FYI,,,Daveo76.
We Ended up at Conn-Erie yesterday.
IF one of our NEW-BIES didn't get 'GREEN' in those MASSIVE 2'ers (LMAO!)
AND we didn't have to take him back to hard ground, we woulda had a 3 man limit in 3-4 hrs. We caught Lots of doubles w 1 keeper & 1 throw-back.
If any of you Greenup guys would enjoy a perch trip, just let me know.
It's starting to get good.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love it. Helps to take a lil Dramamine before you go, huh!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> I'd love it. Helps to take a lil Dramamine before you go, huh!!


Ya, Dramamine, and lots of ginger snaps!

Hey Dave,,, you know 'terryit3'?
He said he'd like to Erie fish too. I just sent him info.

The Rain stopped
Later


----------

